# Bedding..



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Okay, my pony has been diagnosed with C.O.P.D. and the vet has told us not to put him on straw, or wood shavings, and just have him bedded on the rubber mats. But the problem is he won't wee if he has no bedding and surley it can't be nice needing a wee all night! So I was wondering wether we could bed him on shredded newspaper? Who does this? It's not dusty is it? Also, the ink on it isn't a problem, is it? 
Sorry for all the questions. 
Regards,
Little Missy. _​


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Get some newspapers and rip them in long shreds downwards like thick spaghetti then use that  Ask friends to keep their newspapers too and rip those lol.

I bought a shredder from Argo (£120.00) it shreds all mail and newspapers and cardboard packaging so that with ripped newspapers and also torn up amazon corrugated cardboard beds my horse with copd, no dust! The vaccuum packed newspaper bedding is actually so chopped up the tiny bits of paper affected her. so we make our own bedding s


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Thanks, Cassie. So you don't have a problem with the ink?_​


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Little Missy said:


> _Thanks, Cassie. So you don't have a problem with the ink?_​


No the ink is fine.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> No the ink is fine.


Thanks, Chris. 

Also, you don't think he may attempt to eat it, do you?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Little Missy said:


> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> Also, you don't think he may attempt to eat it, do you?


No i don't think they do. you can buy cardboard shredded not shaw how much it cost's though. Or what it's called


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Think the cardboard stuff is Ecobed - yup - 
EcoBed Animal Bedding - the only bedding your horse, game birds or pets will ever need.

ETA: There is also Finacard
http://www.finacard-uk.com/home.htm


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Think the cardboard stuff is Ecobed - yup -
> EcoBed Animal Bedding - the only bedding your horse, game birds or pets will ever need.


That it thank's


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Think the cardboard stuff is Ecobed - yup -
> EcoBed Animal Bedding - the only bedding your horse, game birds or pets will ever need.
> 
> ETA: There is also Finacard
> finacard.co.uk


Thanks. 
Just spent the last 2 hours shredding newspapers - by hand. 
I've got 6 Black Bin Liners full of shredder newspaper. Ready for the weekend when we clean the stables of dust, rid it of dirt and go from using straw to newspaper. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Whoaaaa, you need rubber matting underneath just as the vet said. building a whoile bed from newspaper would be very difficult to get the padding of depth needed for them to lie down. The paper is only to give them somewhere they feel safe to go in with no splashes. Do you have rubber matting already? Your previous post seemed to suggest you did? If not look at cow cubicle matting its very heavy duty and half the price of horse mats usually 6x4 each so you may get away with just 2 or 3.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Also being a gelding? be aware that he will pee from the middle so will need a wide bed of paper, we put ours down one side and the uses that, wherear mares pee out the back so a bank round the edge is better.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Whoaaaa, you need rubber matting underneath just as the vet said. building a whoile bed from newspaper would be very difficult to get the padding of depth needed for them to lie down. The paper is only to give them somewhere they feel safe to go in with no splashes. Do you have rubber matting already? Your previous post seemed to suggest you did? If not look at cow cubicle matting its very heavy duty and half the price of horse mats usually 6x4 each so you may get away with just 2 or 3.


Yeah, got rubber matting already. Just needed all the newspaper as we have two that need to go on it otherwise the stable with the straw in would start Spaghetti's C.O.P.D off. And they're in a stable block of two stables. Both have rubber mats and both will be bedded on Newspaper.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Also being a gelding? be aware that he will pee from the middle so will need a wide bed of paper, we put ours down one side and the uses that, wherear mares pee out the back so a bank round the edge is better.


Thankyou, I really didn't know that! :thumbup1:
Rep coming your way.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a logical simple fact and makes for tidier beds. lol. Also with copd have you hoovered the roof and cracks and so on? or sprayed with a hose to damp down then use a broom? The best place for a copd horse though is to be out 24 hours.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Yeah, although in our situation it's not practical for him to be out 24/7. But, yeah, we're hosing down all the stables. _​


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Okay, just thought I'd let you all know:
We brushed down the whole of the inside of the stables - all the cracks, the ceiling, ect. - and bedded them both on Newspaper.

Billy didn't want to go in.. Bless him, he was shaking with his butt just sticking out of the door frame, and we couldn't get the door shut.

Spaghetti doesn't mind the Newspaper. 
I suppose Billy will have to just get used to it! :laugh:

We also started Spaghetti's course of antibiotics today. He's on Norodine to help the allergy, and if that doesn't work, he'll go onto the Ventipulmon.

Regards,
Little Missy._​


----------

